# Bug Off Garlic Question



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

The scoop that came with the Bug Off Garlic granules got misplaced

Would anyone know the equivalent? ie, 1 scoop = 1 tsp??

Also, I raw feed two dogs; my son's Cairn Terrier, "Bob", is a food "Hund" & devours his bug off daily --

Lacey, my 2 yo GSD, is not quite the same
Oh, she likes her food (90 lbs) but she is "picky" about that Bug Off!!!!
The best "luck" I have with her, is when I "Lace" (no pun intended) her om with the Bug Off, as the om is her Favorite part of dinner!!!

But depending on the day (or what is thawed); some days she gets more om, other days maybe none; but if I put the Bug Off on anything else, she will not eat ... I Mean = Not Eat!!!!
Even w/om, she will pick that up & "shake" it, because of the Bug-Off!!!

But the Bug Off works here, I am using it for fleas!!!! & I am very impressed -- "Bob", as Cairn's, are Very Sensitive, Allergic, to flea bites, & "Bob" is Itch Free!!!!!!
Lacey is also "Itch Free", with the amount I am able to get in her, which is most often her daily/Part dose, albeit, at times I have stood my ground & just re-fed her the meals she has not eaten because of the "Bug Off" till she eats.

But I am weakening, cuz she just does not like the Bug Off. Again tonite, I put the Bug Off in her tripe, she did not eat it!!!:help:
If I sprinkle it on her chicken leg qtrs, she will not eat, till maybe the next day. I put it on turkey necks, alot gets "knocked" off in the process of her eating, but ...... Same with any ground meat, if Bug Off is near = she will not eat!!!
Guess my question, anyone have a "trick" for that GSD nose, & "picky" about eating Bug Off? Anyone have better luck getting them to eat it?

Guess, I had not been too concerned if she was stubborn, & I refed the next day; as with summer I was not concerned with her loosing a few pounds of her winter weight; but she is at a perfect weight as of now, so I really would like her to eat, and at the same time, with the heat of summer, she always has been more prone to eat less, than in the winter.
Guess Lacey is saying "She hates Bug Off"; & when I don't put it on her food, she gets the "itchy's" pretty quick!!!!

Thank you for any help or advice,

Theresa


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I called the company, & found out that a scoop is indeed a teaspoon.

But they were no help either with the feeding issue; other than trying the Bug-Off wafers vs the granules I already have.

If I could delete this thread I would; as there was no response here.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't know about the measurement, but I'm glad you found that out! 

As far as the feeding of it- have you tried mixing it WELL into peanut butter, egg, canned food, or yogurt, then pouring that into her meal? That's what I do with my GSD, not because he's picky, but because I want to make sure he's getting ALL of it.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I am a raw feeder, so I do not feed canned dog food;

& yes, I have mixed it in her egg, ground meat, ect, =
she won't eat her food.

Thanks for the reply; guess there really is no "trick" other than trying the wafers; reason I did not choose wafers to begin with, did not want other ingredients other than the garlic.

Thanks tho, for your reply, appreciated!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You're welcome. 

Does your dog ever get kongs frozen with treats inside it? You could mix up the peanut butter or yogurt with the garlic then fill it with that and hope she goes after that.


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

My GSD is picky on fish oil. I know this is probably not the best advice but i would just open her mouth and put is in directly and she will have no choice to eat it. 

-SH-


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you only trying the full dose of the bug off? I would try smaller amounts to start. If she's eating it all with her om thats great, but when she doesn't want to eat it start small. Mix 1/4th the dose with egg yolk and see if she'll eat it. Try 1/8th the normal dose and see if she'll eat it. Then once you've got her eating it and used to the taste, you can see if you can gradually increase without her noticing.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I make a slurry out of home cooked for my boy & mix in the Bug Off. He chows it right down. However, my girl won't take it like that. For her I fill gelatin capsules & toss those in w her chow. Works for us.


----------

